# Other furry forums/chat sites?



## Bababooey (Apr 7, 2020)

I like this forum a lot, but I'm curious about other active sites that are lesser-known. I already use Amino and Discord. I'm specifically looking for furry websites, and not exclusively art-related ones either. Are there any that aren't dead?

I hope this was the right board to ask. Lol


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 15, 2020)

Telegram is a big site for furry chats!


----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 16, 2020)

Www.flayrah.com

Furry news, movie reviews, all around good stuff!


----------

